
I Hate Your Paper - Why peer review is broken - shedd
http://www.the-scientist.com/2010/8/1/36/1/
======
byteCoder
Although I do prefer the idea that all peer reviewers are transparent,
anonymous peer review isn't the problem per se—it's really the lack of
oversight of the anonymous reviewers by the journal editorial staff that's the
real problem.

The editorial staff (which unfortunately is overworked and doesn't have the
time to do this) needs to review the anonymous peer reviews and compare it to
feedback from the original authors. If a particular anonymous peer reviewer
that is consistently at odds, then they should no longer be used.

Of course, the above is much easier said than done.

